# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الصَّيفَ ضَيَّعتِ اللَّبن ...!... قصّة الخيرِ المُضيّع  بالطَّمع ...!

## جاميليا حفني

قِيلَ هذا المثلُ في العصرِ الجّاهلي نابعاً من تجربةٍ حقيقة وحادثة واقعيَّة ؛ فقد روى الرُّواةُ أنّ أحد سُراة الجاهلية ووجهائها وهو " عمرو بن عمرو بن عُدسٍ" تزوّجَ ابنةَ عمِّهِ بعدما ارتفع سنُّه وصار شيخاً كبيراً ... وكانَ يحبُّها ويكرمُها ويسخو عليها بمالهِ الوفير ...، لكنّها كرهت شيخوخته ، وقارنت بين حالها وحال صديقاتها اللآئي تزوّجن بفتيانٍ يقاربوهنّ في العمر ... وتأسّفت على حالها وشبابها الذي ينفلتُ منها في ظلّ شيخٍ مسنِّ ... ونسيت في غمار هذه الحسرة ما يتمتّعُ به زوجُها من كرمٍ وشجاعةٍ وذكاء ووجاهة في قومه فضلا عن حبّه العظيم لها ... ، لكنّها فركته حتى طلّقها أي ظلّت معه على سوء الطباع والخصام والنفور حتى طلّقها ، ثمّ تزوجت بعده بشابٍ جميل المُحيّا من "آلِ زُرارة" لكنّه لم يكن كزوجها السابق في الشجاعة والمروءة وكريم الخصال ؛ فلما أغارت عليهم قبيلةُ " بكر بن وائل " نبّهتْ زوجها ليدافع عنها ويمنع عن عرضها الأذى لكنّه استعظم القتال واستهول الرجال وأصابهُ الفزعُ فماتَ في مكانِه فسباها قومُ " بكر بن وائل " فسمع بذلك زوجُها الأوّل - عمرو بن عمرو - فأسرع إليها بالنّجدة والفرسان فاستنقذها من السّبي والمهانة ، وقتل من خاطفيها ثلاثَة فرسان ...! 
ثمّ تزوجتْ ثانيةً بشابّ آخر لكنّه - هذه المرَّةَ - كانَ فقيراً إلى حدّ أنّها كانت تتشهَّى أنْ تشربَ الحليبَ الذي لم تكن تفتقده في بيت " عمرو بن عمرو " ، بل كانت تشربه بديلا للماء عند هذا الزوج الأول ... وبلغَ بها اشتهاءُ اللّبنَ درجة شديدةً ... إلى أن كانت ذات ليلةٍ واقفةً أمامَ خيمتها ومعها جاريتُها فمرّت بها قافلةٌ عظيمةٌ من الإبلِ تكاد تسدّ الأفقَ فقالت لجاريتها : اطْلُبي من صاحب هذه الإبل أن يَسْقِنا من الّلبن ... فذهبت الجارية وأبلغت الرسالة لصاحب القطيع ، وإذا به " عمرو بن عمرو بن عُدس " - زوجها الأول - ... ، فسأل الجارية : أين سيدتُكِ ... ، فأشارت إلى حيثُ تقفُ زوجته السّابقة ... ، فقالَ لها : قولي لها : 
" الصَّيفَ ضيَّعتِ اللّبن ... " ورفض أن يعطيها من حلبِ إبله ... وكان يشيرُ  بقوله هذا إلى إضاعتها له وإسراعها إلى الزواج بغيره ممّن لم يدانُوه في خُلُقِه وحبّه لها ، ولم يستطيعوا - مثله - أن يمهّدوا لها العيش الكريم ؛ فأحدُهم مات جُبناً ولم يستطع الدفاع عنها ... والآخرُ أجاعها وأظمَاَها إلى حدّ أنها اشتهت حلبَ الإبلِ من الغُرباءِ ... 
*** وصارت مقولةُ عمرو بن عمرو مثلاً يُضربُ لكلّ من يُضيِّعُ ما بيديه من خيرٍ طمعاً في غيره وبطراً بالّنعم وجهلاً بقيمة ما يملكه من مُتاَحِ  النّعَمِ ... 
______________ 
ملاحظة هامّة : الأمثال العربية تُروى كما هي دون تغيير في هيأتها فهي تُروَى ولا تُحكى " أي أننا نقول هذا المثل السَّابقَ كما وصل إلينا موجّها إلى ضمير المخاطَب المؤنّث المفرد؛  فنقولُ :
"الصَّيفَ ضيَّعتِ اللّبنَ " حتّى وإن كان المُخاطَبُ ذكَراً ، أو مثنّى ، أو جمعاً ..
             بقلم : جاميليـــا حفني

----------

